

Ask HN: Checklist of functionality for a basic SaaS app - hayksaakian

I want to offer a subscription using stripe on my rails site. What are some basic things that I'd want users to be able to do. (stupid question, I know, I just want to make sure I don't miss anything critical when handling people's money)<p>So far I have thought of<p>* Secure connection (SSL)
* Sign up for service
* Cancel service
* Modify subscription tier
* Dispute charge? (Should I handle this, or does stripe do it?)
* View historical charges (Same here, does stripe do something for this or should I handle it?)
* Modify Payment Details (eg: CC expired, need to update to new one)<p>tl;dr: what's considered feature complete for basic Software as a Service subscription via Stripe?
======
trapexit
<https://github.com/RailsApps/rails-stripe-membership-saas>

~~~
hayksaakian
Thanks a lot for the tip!

